# Promoting the Golden West: Advertising and the Railroad



## TinCan782 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice article and many examples of advertising art for the railroad.

https://www.kcet.org/shows/lost-la/promoting-the-golden-west-advertising-and-the-railroad


----------



## railiner (Oct 24, 2017)

Great article, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## The Chief (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting, *John*.

Golden Age Railroad Art & Advertising is classic and one of my faves!


----------



## railiner (Oct 28, 2017)

The Chief said:


> Thanks for posting, *John*.
> 
> Golden Age Railroad Art & Advertising is classic and one of my faves!


Same here!

I have several "name train brochure's", from the '30's thru the '60's in my collection. They are wonderful to peruse over and over. They sure knew how to do it, then....


----------

